# Philips MPXL-DL50 on eBay for cheap



## That_Guy (Jan 26, 2006)

(If you don't want to read an overview of the advantages of the DL50 skip to the bottom for the eBay seller and the price).

The Philips DL50 is a “premium” D2S bulb with longer life, better performance, and higher maximum wattage compared to standard D2S bulbs (Philips 85122, Osram, GE). To see how it compares to the GE bulb at 50W look at the pictures by Mr. Ted Bear in the barn burner thread. It puts out more lumens, has more throw, lights up a larger area, has a more uniform hotspot, and has a more neutral colour than the GE bulb (GE bulb has a slight pinkish tint). XeVision says it can’t be used at 35W, so it can only be used as an upgrade for 50W systems such as the XeVision 50W, and it is the only bulb that can be driven at 75W as with the XeVision barn burner.

In the barn burner thread mtbkndad said: “On another note there was more of a difference between the three configurations in the park then the pictures can show. The difference was pretty evenly stepped from a 50Xe/GE to 50Xe/DL50 to 75Xe/DL50. All three were quite bright so the difference is really between three different levels of enough light to see across that part of the park.”

There is a comparison at http://nuconverter.de/spectraldatapage.html that says: “Comparison of a DL50 with an overpowered D2S from GE: The GE bulb has less blue spectral intensive lines than the DL50. The typical xenon look of the GE is lost and there's less light output as well. As a conclusion a 50W Xenon system requires a 50W bulb.”

While everyone in the barn burner thread agrees that the DL50 is better than the GE bulb, most don’t think that it’s worth 3x the price of the GE bulb, and I’m inclined to agree. XeVision charges $85 for the GE bulb which puts the DL50 at around the $250 mark.

On eBay the DL50 is available from the seller “beamer-online” here for only *$99!* It’s not exactly cheap, but it’s only *17% more than the GE bulb*, which is well worth it in my opinion. I emailed the seller and he said that he has hundreds of them and they are all new and unused. *For 10 or more the price is only $85, or the same price as the GE bulb!* So if someone wants to do a group buy for these we can all get the DL50s for the same price as the GE bulb! There is no point in running the group buy myself because I live in Australia. 

The seller also mentions a 70W ballast, but it’s 80 – 260VAC so it's useless for portable spotlights, although it could be used for home lighting if anyone's interested.


----------



## Lando (Jan 26, 2006)

if we could get enough people for this group buy I would be in for 1 bulb, having a spare is always good


----------



## markdi (Jan 26, 2006)

I would love a spare



I can not reply to private messages 

cpf locks up on me when I hit the reply button.

I have not read the whole barn burner post
but I knew a dl50 was involved

I want a 75 watt ballast


----------



## XeVision (Jan 26, 2006)

QUOTE=RalphRussell *XeVision in Blue*

Apparently, some DL50 bulbs are available on eBay. Dan, can you clarify a few things for us? Based on all that I have read and on our phone discussions, I believe the following to be true.



1) You will *NOT* offer the DL50 with the XeRay 50w. Even though it works well, you don't want to deplete your limited supply at this time by offering it with the 50w. *Yes, that is my preference.*



2) The DL50 *will NOT work* correctly in the XeRay 35w. *It will not function long term with any 35 watt ballast. 45 watt is the minimum.*



3) The DL50 is *REQUIRED* for the XeRay 75w and will be included in the upgrade to 75w when it becomes available to those of us in the first group buy. *Yes that is true. In the upgrade price to 75 watt I am including one for about $100 of the total upgrade price.*



If all of the above are true, the only reason any of us would want the eBay bulbs would be as an upgrade to the GE bulb in the 50w units. Could you please comment on this? Thanks, Ralph. *Yes, I will also consider selling individual bulbs to those interested even though I don't really prefer to. I don't want to loose the buisness to e-bay. Don't forget customs, shipping cost, insurance etc in the total final cost through e-bay. It is probably closer to $95 to $100 for 10 units when this is all added in. If you really search the internet those bulbs sell for $250-$300.*
** 
*If someone else wants to manage a group buy I will consider offering a similar price including those extra costs. shipped from Ogden Utah. No e-bay, no risk, no customs, no etc.*
** 

*by the way guys, I am pretty sure a standard D2S (P32d) based bulb will not fit in the Polarion units. I believe their bulb has a* *custom base.*


----------



## RalphRussell (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the fast response Dan. I will wait. I'd much rather get an extra DL50 from you than an unknown eBay seller in Germany. Once those of us in the group buy get our 50w units, perhaps you could offer us an "mini" upgrade consisting of a DL50 at a price close to what this eBay seller is asking. Of course I'll want the "maxi" upgrade to 75w too!


----------



## markdi (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a xenlight 25/50 watt ballast that I use with my dl50

xenlight insisted that I use their 50 watt ballast with a dl50 bulb and that the dl50 would be fine at 25 watts.

I have operated the dl50 at 25 watts with no problems at all. - so far any way.

the ballast will even start the dl50 in 25 watt mode every time.
90% of the time I run the dl50 at full power.

I may have 30 hours run time on the bulb

the xenlight balast operates at 4khz not 400hz like most ballasts.

maybe 4khz is better for bulb life.


----------



## XeVision (Jan 26, 2006)

QUOTE=markdi *XeVision in Blue*

I have a xenlight 25/50 watt ballast that I use with my dl50

xenlight insisted that I use their 50 watt ballast with a dl50 bulb and that the dl50 would be fine at 25 watts. *The bulb life will be shortened if you run mostly at 25 watt. The electrodes will erode more rapidly because of "cathode fall". Maybe you will get only 500 hours at 25 watts.*

I have operated the dl50 at 25 watts with no problems at all. - so far any way. *You answered many of your own questions. With 30 hours on the bulb no problems will occur.*

the ballast will even start the dl50 in 25 watt mode every time.
90% of the time I run the dl50 at full power.

I may have 30 hours run time on the bulb

the xenlight balast operates at 4khz not 400hz like most ballasts.

maybe 4khz is better for bulb life. *No, but they can probably get more reliable starting below 28 watts using 4Khz.* *Traditionally anything below 28 watts is bad for a standard D2S 35 watt bulb, more so for DL-50. Once your electrodes get a little shorter you wont be able to keep it lit at 25 watts.*

*We tend to be purist's at XeVision, some things can be done but we want long life and happy customers.*


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm appreciating XeVision's reputation and feedback a lot more every day !!!

Also, the person who can't post with PM's, if you remove the QUOTE brackets, it should work. From time to time the quote function locks up the browser.


----------



## That_Guy (Jan 26, 2006)

XeVision, thanks for the offer. If you can sell the DL50 to us at ~ $100 I too would rather buy through you than eBay.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 26, 2006)

XeVision, have you had a chance to look at the replacement Philips bulb (XL50) for the discontinued DL50?


----------



## XeVision (Jan 26, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> XeVision, have you had a chance to look at the replacement Philips bulb (XL50) for the discontinued DL50?


 
Yes, I know about that bulb I have looked at it, Philips has offered it to me. It is not a true replacement for DL50 it does have some performance enhancements over std Philips D2S. It looks identical to a standard D2S from Philips only the part number is different and the fill of halides is slightly changed. It is no way in the same league as the old DL50, it is a "souped" up D2S. If this is the choice then I prefer GE D2S performance data. I have the non public data comparing GE to Philips. Independent Certified Lab results from GE. Lumens mainenance and color maintenance are better using GE D2S.


----------



## markdi (Jan 27, 2006)

there is one thing I do not like about xenlights ballast
is that it is very noisy - loud 

even when the bulb is warmed up

not too bad once you mount the ballast inside a light.

I would also prefer 35/50 watt.

I wonder why they made it 25/50 watt ?

it is a nucon ballast and nucon seems like they know a thing or two about hid.

http://www.nuconverter.de/ehid.html

500 hours at 25 watts is a long time when you consider the 15 mcp thor I use it in came with a 100 hour bulb.

still I will not use it much at 25 watts.


----------



## XeVision (Jan 27, 2006)

I have very little knowledge about 4000Hz ballast/bulb operation. It is interesting to note that no other ballast mfg. uses 4KHz frequency, especially considering their claimed advantages. All others are 300-500 Hz. They do have some patents but that does not stop others from using 4KHz, just from copying their circuit design. 



> I wonder why they made it 25/50 watt ?


 Good question, why not 35-50 insead of 25-50 especially with DL50, with D2S less of an issue.


----------



## That_Guy (Jan 27, 2006)

I emailed Nucon earlier asking how much they charge for the DL50. They've just replied and the cost of a pair of DL50s is 130 EUR which is around $160US or $80US each. I was under the impression that DL50s cost around $250US each which is why I thought $99 on eBay was such a great deal, but now it looks like ~$100US is the norm.

Regarding driving the DL50 at 35W, I've emailed a few people to try and get a definitive answer. It's not that I don't trust XeVision, it’s just that I want a definitive answer based on actual testing rather than just an educated guess. Markdi posted his reply above which says he hasn’t encountered any problems so far, but he has only operated it for ~30 hours so it’s not yet possible to tell if it will be OK in the long term. I also received replies from Marc at AE Light and Nucon. Unfortunately both were nothing more than educated guesses, so I'm no better off than when I started.

Marc said that life should be the same at 35W as long as the ballast supplies a stable current. Nucon said that at 4.5kHz as with their ballast cathode fall is minimized when dimmed and therefore spluttering isn’t an issue. With a normal ballast he only said that running at 35W is dumb because it isn’t as bright as a standard D2S at 35W, he didn’t say if it was actually bad to run at 35W.

So from all this it looks like 35W might be OK for the DL50 with the 4.5kHz ballast, but will most likely not be OK with a normal lower frequency ballast, although this is all based on educated guesses rather than actual testing. I had really hoped that 35W would be OK because a 35/75W mode is much more useful than just 35/50 or 50/75 because the runtime difference between 35/50 or 50/75 isn’t great enough to really be worth it IMO.


----------



## XeVision (Jan 27, 2006)

That_Guy said:


> So from all this it looks like 35W might be OK for the DL50 with the 4.5kHz ballast, but will most likely not be OK with a normal lower frequency ballast, although this is all based on educated guesses rather than actual testing. I had really hoped that 35W would be OK because a 35/75W mode is much more useful than just 35/50 or 50/75 because the runtime difference between 35/50 or 50/75 isn’t great enough to really be worth it IMO.


 
We would not offer 35/75 anyway, too much trouble to make a ballast with that much range. Starting requirements are much different at 35 watt than at 50 watt much less 75 watt. So we will most likely do 35/50 and maybe also 50/75.

No offence taken, I already admitted limited knowledge about that ballast system. There was a time that we considered using it (Nucon/Xenlight). 1.5 years ago. After testing we decided NO. This ballast cannot be pulsed or restarted frequently. It protects itself and shuts down, must wait like a minute to restart. Also, none of the connectors to the ballast are water tight.


----------



## markdi (Jan 27, 2006)

well a 4khz ballsst is smaller - lighter and more efficient and may be better for bulb output and bulb life.

25 watts at 4khz may be just fine for all d2s based hid bulbs including the dl50.


----------



## markdi (Jan 27, 2006)

I could be wrong but a dl50 is a d2s bulb


----------



## XeVision (Jan 28, 2006)

QUOTE=markdi *XeVision in blue.*
Well a 4khz ballsst is smaller - lighter and more efficient and may be better for bulb output and bulb life. *In general, definitly not better overall but it may be less harmful at very non typical low power settings. All of this is speculation though by all of us. Our new ballast which we will unveil to our markets in 2-4 months is both smaller and lighter than Xenlight and better than 90% efficient.*

25 watts at 4khz may be just fine for all d2s based hid bulbs including the dl50. *That is possible, but I am quite confident the normal life will be reduced. The bulb never reaches the designed for normal steady state operating temperature. In a practical way will that mater, in your case probably not at the rate of hours per year you will run it. In industrial applications I'd bet money the life is significantly reduced to less than 1/2 of normal if it is run at even 35 watts for an extended percentage of total use.*


----------



## XeVision (Jan 28, 2006)

markdi said:


> I could be wrong but a dl50 is a d2s bulb


 
The DL50 IS NOT a D2S bulb. It is a P32d socket compatable bulb. This is a significant difference. This bulb was origially designed by Philips for projection screen units (like for projection TV) This bulb never found much acceptance in that market so they ceased production, it was not powerful enough. 

The D2S, D2R and D1S/R bulbs were designed for automotive headlighting from the start with this application the designed for purpose. The fact that it has been found suitable for other applications is a side benefit for the big makers.
The fact that Philips chose to make the DL50 using a P32d socket style was a manufacturing convenience. The engineering was done and it was easy to implement using existing receiver socket stocks. The D2S came before the DL50 bulb.


----------



## That_Guy (Jan 28, 2006)

XeVision said:


> Our new ballast which we will unveil to our markets in 2-4 months is both smaller and lighter than Xenlight and better than 90% efficient.


Is this the 35/50W and 50/75W ballast that you've mentioned earlier?


----------



## XeVision (Jan 28, 2006)

That_Guy said:


> Is this the 35/50W and 50/75W ballast that you've mentioned earlier?


 
We may use it for the 35/50 watt version but not the 50/75. It is not large enough to fit 75 watt componentry.

We will probably use it in other products/markets 1st. But, we have many complex decisions to make over the next few months. Its really a matter of priorities. We have many HID products and markets to serve, somehow we must decide who or what markets get things first. We are unveiling 7 or 8 new products this year spread around in 4 types of markets, We are very busy to say the least.


----------



## markdi (Jan 28, 2006)

I read that the dl35 and the dl50 were designed for fibre optics and operating room theatre lights


----------



## markdi (Jan 28, 2006)

some on around here some where mentioned the phillips 
rp50

quote

RP50/35 MPXL Philips non automotive special bulb for coupling light into fiber optics with elliptical reflektor. Bulb might be also applicalbe for lights on helmets, small torch heads or projection light optics. 

unquote

nucon hid lots of info here

http://www.nuconverter.de/ehid.html


automotive hid faq

http://faqlight.carpassion.info/hl-hid-bulbs.htm

quote

The main developer of automotive HID bulbs, Philips, has a 50W HID bulb (Product name: MPXL-DL50) and supporting ballast readily developed. Per fall 2002, there was no automatic shutdown on these ballasts. Output is around 5300lm. Inserting this bulb into a vehicle lamp designed for the 35W HID bulb gives more some more output, but its not a huge difference

unquote

I think cpf needs a seperate hid forum.


----------



## markdi (Jan 28, 2006)

xevision 

how did you turn the text in your post's blue ?


----------



## XeVision (Jan 28, 2006)

RP50 has an integral reflector (MR-16 sized) 50 mm diam. reflector (eliptical not parabolic) for fibre optic applications. I also use these for some of my customers. It also uses a P32d base. 

I know all about these other forums. 

For a few years *Mostly* some years ago individuals tried using DL-50 in cars. It is illegal DOT etc. for headlighting because it is much too bright. Philips did make a small run of ballasts (samples) for off road use 50 watt applications. The interest was not great enough so they dropped it 3-4 years ago. I have 2 of thes ballasts.

I believe!! the DL35 is for dental applications, UV curing light they don't use UV blocking quartz on it for this application.

I don't have time right now to tell you how to do different colored text.


----------



## That_Guy (Jan 28, 2006)

markdi said:


> how did you turn the text in your post's blue ?


If you click quote on one of XeVisions posts you will see the tags. You can also see how to use it here. It is text[/color ] <-- remove the space before the last bracket.


----------



## markdi (Jan 28, 2006)

I think you use word or something for colored text.

the phillips duv 35 is a uv bulb

I think the phillips dl35 is a premium version of the 85122

I like my phillips dl35's


----------



## markdi (Jan 28, 2006)

thanks

I wondered how to do it

I am not bold enuff to ever use it 

ha ha


----------



## XeVision (Jan 28, 2006)

QUOTE=markdi the phillips duv 35 is a uv bulb. Yes, I agree you are absolutely right.

I think the phillips dl35 is a premium version of the 85122 You could be correct, I believe this is no longer made either.

I like my phillips dl35's. Do you drive that at 50 watts?

Interestingly the photos on the Philips spec sheet for DL35 and 50 show a bulb that looks nothing like the DL-50 "fat boy." I also have a copy of it here with the same photos?????? Maybe the Photo is the DL35, I have never seen one, since you have a DL35 does it look like the photo and a std D2S?
 
I use blue because it makes it clear who said what when answers are mixed into the text of the questions. I believe, this provides better continuity of readability.


----------



## XeVision (Jan 28, 2006)

markdi said:


> I read that the dl35 and the dl50 were designed for fibre optics and operating room theatre lights


 
I believe those were secondary applications after development.


----------



## HighLight (Jan 28, 2006)

How do you make the text red?


----------



## markdi (Jan 28, 2006)

my dl35's are smaller than a dl50.

they look like a 85122

I only have 1 50 watt ballast.
I have never powered a dl35 to 50 watts.

I was just curious about the different colored text.

I can rebuild and modify car engines - audio - video gear 
and computers but I am not an expert at the internet or forums.

my house is a big mess(no room or money to work on anything right now)(my sister and her 2 kids are living off of/with me right now)but I have a 35 watt ballast that I am going to try and modify to put out 75 watts.

it puts out around 75 or so watts during bulb warm up - run up.


----------



## XeVision (Jan 28, 2006)

markdi said:


> my dl35's are smaller than a dl50. I have a 35 watt ballast that I am going to try and modify to put out 75 watts. it puts out around 75 or so watts during bulb warm up - run up.


 
What brand of ballast is it? I might be able to give you some advice. As you probably know significant additional heatsinking will likely be required. Local to the source of heat not just the external case. Some of these efforts take a CPU cooling fan to handle the heat. Note, 50-75 watt ballasts usually require design from scratch for good reliability. They should also be at least 85% efficient so that there is not so much of a problem with heat.


----------



## That_Guy (Jan 29, 2006)

XeVision,

Your 75W ballast was designed from the ground up to be 75W and does not require heatsinking like modded 35W automotive ballasts do, correct?

What is its efficiency, and how much power does it consume during warm-up / run-up?


----------



## markdi (Jan 29, 2006)

I do not know the brand

I got it at a auto salvage yard

It might say some where on it

I bet it would be better to start with a 50 watt ballast

I wonder what a dl50 would be like at 100 watts

how long would a 35 watt bulb last at 75 or 100 watts

do the 35 watt bulbs go snap crackle pop at 100 watts.


----------



## That_Guy (Jan 29, 2006)

Both Marc at AE Light and XeVision have said that operation above 75W would require forced air cooling. So 100W would be possible, but it wouldn't be very practical. Would be very cool though - probably 11000 - 12000 lumens.


----------



## markdi (Jan 29, 2006)

I wonder if you could connect 2 ballasts to one bulb


----------



## XeVision (Jan 29, 2006)

markdi said:


> I wonder if you could connect 2 ballasts to one bulb


 
*NO*


----------



## XeVision (Jan 29, 2006)

That_Guy said:


> Both Marc at AE Light and XeVision have said that operation above 75W would require forced air cooling. So 100W would be possible, but it wouldn't be very practical. Would be very cool though - probably 11000 - 12000 lumens.


 
Forced air cooling of the bulb. Probably the ballast as well.


----------



## XeVision (Jan 29, 2006)

QUOTE=That_Guy *XeVision in Blue*

Your 75W ballast was designed from the ground up to be 75W and does not require heatsinking like modded 35W automotive ballasts do, correct? *Yes, that is correct.*

What is its efficiency, and how much power does it consume during warm-up / run-up? *Efficiency relates to how much energy is lost in the ballast and results in heat created. Our 75W is better than 85%.*


----------



## XeVision (Jan 29, 2006)

markdi said:


> how long would a 35 watt bulb last at 75 or 100 watts
> 
> do the 35 watt bulbs go snap crackle pop at 100 watts.


 
*Not very long, I would not even try it.*


----------



## markdi (Jan 29, 2006)

why not 

the bulbs are transformer coupled arn't they ?


I would have to have a schematic to figure out how to do it - and 2 identical ballasts. (or more - to give up magic smoke to the electron god's ha ha) 
- get rid of one of the igniter circuits - etc.
- run both ballasts from a common clock - who knows ?

a clean workspace with no alky sister and kids would be nice.


----------



## XeVision (Jan 29, 2006)

QUOTE=markdi XeVision in blue 

why not? The 35 watt bulb life will go down radically at 70-75 watts let alone 100 watts. The DL50 has thicker quartz around the arc envelope to handle the increased pressures. Running a 35 watt bulb at 50 watts is one thing, 70-100 watts is quite another. 

The bulbs are transformer coupled arn't they? Flyback transformers are used. 
 
After the initial arc strike, the power output control circuitry depends on monitoring the bulb impedance to control proper voltage and current output. maintaining a steady 35, 50 or 75 watts. Some ballasts use a digital preprogrammed algorithm to control output power. You definitely don't want to consider using 2 of those to accomplish this. If I know the brand I can probably tell you if it is digital or Analog. If you could do this at all, you will need to have only one control circuit to manage the whole system.

I would have to have a schematic to figure out how to do it - and 2 identical ballasts. None of the manufacturers is going to provide you a schematic (or more - to give up magic smoke to the electron god's ha ha) 
- get rid of one of the igniter circuits - etc. Yes, that would be true.


----------



## markdi (Jan 30, 2006)

I know quite a bit about hid ballasts

I may not be on your level but

I have looked at the output waveforms of my 35 watt ballast and my25/50 watt xenlight balast on my tds 3054.

boy I wish I knew where my wave star software disk was.

there are a few circuit diagrams floating aroun the net

one is for a hella ballast

another is a home brew 50 watt ballast.

quite a while ago some one posted a link to a manufacturer that had 12 volt balasts up to 150 watts or so - not just for d2s aplications(before the great change - cpf transmortifacation)


----------



## XeVision (Jan 30, 2006)

markdi said:


> I have looked at the output waveforms of my 35 watt ballast and my25/50 watt xenlight balast on my tds 3054.


 
I prefer an anolog scope for realtime performance. I use a Tek 2465B 400 MHz and 2465 300 MHz. I also have an inexpensive Instek Digital (color) scope which interfaces to my PC.

Have you tried puting a current probe on a wire to the bulb from the igniter from the Xenlight unit to see how stable the current is when you shake the bulb. It should be very constant power.


----------



## markdi (Jan 31, 2006)

does your 2465b have the micro channel crt(bright eyes - exspensive option) and the acquisition pack ? mine does.(needs a new hard drive)

I worked as a tech and a calibrator(before cat's - computer aided test system)) on the line that made them.

I got a big award for not making 1 verifiable mistake in 9 months.


----------



## markdi (Jan 31, 2006)

one of my more interesting scopes is a 2252
with Scrolling vector graphics

the scrolling part never made it into production

I got it from a tech I carpooled with.

he got tired of me borrowing it from him so he gave it to me.


----------



## markdi (Jan 31, 2006)

one of my more interesting scopes is a 2252
with Scrolling vector graphics

the scrolling part never made it into production

I got it from a tech I carpooled with.

she got tired of me borrowing it so she gave it to me.

less than 1.1 minor divs(subtracting trace width)
aberation at 130 mhz

last time I checked it any way.


----------



## XeVision (Jan 31, 2006)

markdi said:


> does your 2465b have the micro channel crt(bright eyes - exspensive option) and the acquisition pack ? mine does.(needs a new hard drive)
> I got a big award for not making 1 verifiable mistake in 9 months.


 
The only special fearures my 2465B has is GPIB.

Sounds like you are good at what you do. 

These scopes are just "tools" for me. I only use them for very specific tasks. They are not utilized by me for much of their true capabilities. I only know how to do some very specific things with them. I have other people who are the capable users.


----------



## markdi (Jan 31, 2006)

it would be kol to have a gpib card in my pc.

I would probably never use it - still it would be kool

the 2400 series are the best portable analog scopes ever made.

tds 5 6 and 700 series are realy nice

the 7000 and 8000 series are kool - exspensive and not very portable.

I do not work for tek any more.

I am between jobs.

there is a small chance I could be re hired in 6 to 10 months.

I can not wait that long.

I have cerebreal palsey - it makes job hunting a little harder.


----------



## XeVision (Feb 1, 2006)

QUOTE=markdi XeVision response in blue. 

The 2400 series are the best portable analog scopes ever made. That is also what I have been told.

I am between jobs. Hope you find what you are looking for.

There is a small chance I could be re hired in 6 to 10 months.

I can not wait that long. Any leads so far?

I have cerebreal palsey - it makes job hunting a little harder. I can only start to imagine. Are you forced to use a wheel chair?


----------



## RalphRussell (Feb 1, 2006)

As of a few minutes ago, a Group Buy from "ZEE"Vision has been started for dI50's (also known as Barn Burner Bulbs). It will last until 2/10/06.


----------



## markdi (Feb 1, 2006)

no wheel chair

motor dis function in right hand 

I kinda walk with a limp - right leg

I can out run any of my friends my age that smoke.

not too bad.

could be a lot worse.

still I think I will tell employers that I injured myself in a motorcycle accident.

I think telling them I have cp kinda scares them.


----------



## XeVision (Feb 1, 2006)

markdi said:


> I can out run any of my friends my age that smoke.
> Still I think I will tell employers that I injured myself in a motorcycle accident.
> I think telling them I have cp kinda scares them.


 
Could be a problem with insurance coverage if the employer offers it.
I imagine it does limit your opportunities.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 9, 2006)

I have changed my CPF name to a more specific and relevant one. My name is now XeRay since that is the name of our Searchlight product line. XeRay-35 (35 watt), XeRay-50 (50 watt) and XeRay-BB (75 watt).

I will be at the Shot Show Friday Morning-Saturday afternoon for those who will be attending, I look forward to meeting you.

Dan


----------



## XeRay (Feb 20, 2006)

All group buy BB bulbs have been shipped via insured UPS today. Depending on your location, (distance from Utah) you will receive them between Wednesday this week and Monday Next week.

The only exception is "Mad Maxabeam", he has not paid yet.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 21, 2006)

Mad Maxabeam, I will hold your bulb purchase spot through this Friday at 17:00 hours Mountain Standard time.


----------



## Masterofbeam (Jan 27, 2007)

Not importand sorry


----------

